# thinking of getting into hydro



## Country_Boy (Feb 6, 2006)

okay so im growing in soil right now, but i want to try hydro too. here is a homemade system i found on the internet. this is what it is made of-  

one plastic storage box with lid.
one small water pump
90o plastic bend
two screws
two foot of hose pipe
spreader mat
rockwool blocks

Can i flower with this system too? or am i getting myself into too much stuff with my other grow being my first. i was thinking of only using 2 plants for the hydro set up to see how it goes.

This is just something crossing my mind so thought id start to learn now before i do anything, iv already got most everything excpet the rockwoll blocks and spreader mat? what is a spreader mat?

thanks alot for any input 

View attachment bubblersystem1.bmp


----------



## Weeddog (Feb 7, 2006)

I would ditch the mat and use net pots filled with hydroton grow rocks as a medium.  You will also need to get nutes made for hydro and would be a good idea to get a ph and tds tester.  You will also want to use good quality water in hydro.


----------



## Godmaster (Feb 8, 2006)

where would you get a water pump like wat kind?


----------



## Country_Boy (Feb 8, 2006)

mine is for a fish tank.. but its all the same. soo im guessing any pet store with fish.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 8, 2006)

That's a nice little system man. Dig this; The Aztecs are the first to be recognized for their usage of hydroponics. They're referred to as the "Aztec water gardens". They used people with big ass fans to blow on the ponds they grew all kinds of stuff in. They really didn't know they were increasing the oxygen content of the pond water, but they discovered that it helped. They are the "Fathers and Mothers" of Hydroponics.

I would advise you to use rockwool in a net pot. If need be, later you can add a weight to the net pot to hold the plant upright. With this type of Hydroponics, you don't need to weight the pot with anything. The water/nutrient supply is so available that the roots will mesh the pot into an intermixing of roots in the solution.

I would strongly advise you to invest in a serious fish tank bubbler or two or three. The stones just look pretty. They aren't worth the salt on a small pizza. Tell the guy you've got a huge fish tank and want to aerate the sucker real good. Then buy two of everything. In passive hydroponics, the oxygen in the water is as important as the water itself. The proper mixture of nutrients is radically important as well, as in most hydroponic systems.

Get all of these methods and materials together and you've got one hell of a system there. You'll almost see the plants growin.

For passive hydroponic systems, eliminating light in the root chamber is the most important of factors in having a healthy crop. Total, Total darkness in the nutrient chamber. Massively important.

Have fun man, and keep us all posted on your progress.

Good luck


----------



## Godmaster (Feb 8, 2006)

o tight thanks. i read this in some Guides i been reading and they all say the Bucket or
storage box  shouldnt be white use black one becuase it build up Aglea or something.


----------



## Country_Boy (Feb 8, 2006)

thanks.. i just gotta get a new lighting system then i can start. the system wasnt my idea.. i found it on the internet and thought id ask if it would work okay. But would i be able to veg. and flower in this? what type of nutrients do i use? just go to my hydroponics store?


----------



## Godmaster (Feb 8, 2006)

good question i want to know too and Also they could have a Cloning Machine at a Hydroponic Store right??


----------



## Country_Boy (Feb 9, 2006)

hey stoney bud.

can i flower in this too? and would i be able to get the rockwool from the hydroponics store? or where can i get it? its a 30 min trip across the city to get to the hydro store so before i go just thought id ask if u would think they had it. what type of nutrients should i get? just so this guy doesnt make me buy too much stuff.. kinda go in there knowing what to buy.


----------

